# Wonderful Golden Retriever needs temp home Bay Area, California



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just my two cents*

just my two cents-I don't mean to be harsh or cruel, but I think that there is more going on with this person than just a "temp" situation, so if she'd consent to giving him to Golden Ret. Rescue, maybe Steve Harlin might know of someone that could help.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd definitely send her the contact info for local GR rescue groups.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I e-mailed the Craigslist OP and provided a link to Homeward Bound, and asked if he/she would consider placing the dog them rescue.


----------



## ssbon18 (Dec 21, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> just my two cents-I don't mean to be harsh or cruel, but I think that there is more going on with this person than just a "temp" situation, so if she'd consent to giving him to Golden Ret. Rescue, maybe Steve Harlin might know of someone that could help.



I agree with you, I don't think this golden should be placed temporarily but be placed in a permanent home.


----------

